# Ratticus Finch



## Ratticus Finch (Feb 6, 2016)

My very first rat. I call him "Rat" for short.

Ps: Are rat pictures annoying? People will post 1,000 pictures of their cat that no one cares about and I wondered if it was the same with rats. 















Hood Rat















Shirt Blankie =)




















BFFs


----------



## mnyablonski (Nov 18, 2015)

Rat pictures are not annoying I love seeing pictures of people ratties.

PS. your rats name is very close to mine his name is Atticus. Atti for short.


----------



## Ratticus Finch (Feb 6, 2016)

I named him after Atticus Finch from To Kill A Mockingbird.


----------



## Cookie_Rat12 (Feb 5, 2016)

Do u only have that one rat? If so I would advise getting another one so ur rat doesn't expire health issues in the future such as depression and boredom


----------



## mnyablonski (Nov 18, 2015)

Ratticus Finch said:


> I named him after Atticus Finch from To Kill A Mockingbird.



That is where I got his name from it is one of my favorite books


----------



## Olivia.Pikka (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah you reallllyyy need a new dude. I would suggest petland, good store and on site breeders. NO PETCO. Petsmart is.. eh, i wouldn't supr suggest it. Other then that, breeders and rescues my man, breeders and recues..


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Petland is horrible! Don't get any rats from them or any other pet stores. Find a reputable breeder or adopt.


----------

